# Williamson Ribbonfish



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone ever pulled one of these on a downrigger with any succes?

Looked at em the other day at Bass Pro and they look pretty dang good!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

How much are they, because if they get hit they are not going to last too long. If they are cheap it might be worth a shot. $$$$

$17.88 for two. Wow. Those suckers better be indestructable.:banghead


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw a pack of two for like $18. But after ordering real Ribbons / Rigging , it may be worth it!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

They work - swim very naturally! We use them on the downriggers & on flat lines.I use the white & blues ones - have never tried the black ones.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the input.....Also how does the material hold up to a Kings teeth?

Does it destroy it after 1 fish or are they pretty durable? Thanks again for the help!!!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

They are durable -BUT I have to say the sun causes more damage to them thanfish - - we mistakinglyleft 2 of them balled up togetherlaying in the hot sun one summer & they melted a bitand became gooey. :SThey had to go in the trash. We bought new ones and we're still using the same ones today after dozens of fish hits (kings and cudas).


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome.. Thank you again for the input, I was hoping to try some this weekend but it's not looking so good!

Thanks again


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Are there any tackle stores nearbythat sell frozen ribbons?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

GBBT had a few last time I was in there!


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

i have trolled themin a spread of other baits for the last two years and have had no luck.


----------



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a 30 pound king hit one the first time I usedthem, and the wiring snapped within 30 seconds of the strike. I won't use them again.


----------



## DeepEndAble (Apr 24, 2008)

no luck trollin, but this winter we used them like jigs on the edge and wore ourselves out on AJ"s. they take a while to sink but when they do u reel like hell and if they re there they will eat it!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *DeepEndAble (5/2/2008)* we used them like jigs on the edge and wore ourselves out on AJ"s


 You're kidding..?!?! That's cool -that is now on my list of newthings to try!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I might try one out while bottom fishing. I will re rig it FOR SURE, dont trust anything pre rigged. I would just put it out 100 yards, put the rod in the rod holder and commence to bottom fishing, the current will make it dive/swim. Done it with big rapalas, I know it would work for these too.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

our team has had quite a bit of success with the white and the blue backs. i have never tried the black backs though. i have had much more success swimming them in the prop wash. the only downside that i have seen is that they are only good for about 6-8 hookups and we never seem to get any strikes from the bigger kings. most of our hook ups come from the 15-25 lb kings. they do look damn good swimmin' in the spread. they have a downwardweighted lip on them which does put them down a little deeper. its actually a good bait to troll at mid day when the sun is directly overhead, water gets a little too warm, and the kings start staying deeper. we have only had a few knock downs when running them on the d-riggers. i also buy mine at Academy as they are a little cheaper there. We only seem to use them in tournaments, so the price is not that bad considering what is at stake. Fresh dead ribbons are not cheap by any means either. we also store ours in a seperate tackle drawer where they can be laid flat and seperated from touching. i hope this helps some. 

and thanks for posting that bottom fishing tip. i will definitely try that around a rig leg sometime.


----------

